# FS: Burundi Frontosa



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a male 5.5" Burundi Frontosa *(SOLD)*

one female 4.5" Green Terror for $10

one male 4.5" Green Severum for $10

call 604-3767320


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Interested in your Front... I couldn't get thru on the number you posted so I sent you a PM.


----------

